# Do you think you get all your tips?



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

I've noticed when I do not cash out for a few days I tend to see tips coming in 1-3 days following rides with some regularity. 

If I cash out daily I seldom see those tips come in for prior days. 

Yes I do look back to previous days but there definitely seems to be a difference.

I remember months ago I would turn the app on a day or two later and see I had $12- $20 on hand from passengers that had tipped since I last cashed out. Now it is rare even a $1 is waiting me.

Anyone else think their tips might be getting "lost"?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I’ll have to start tracking that


----------



## Smithers (Oct 12, 2018)

I have had so many riders tell me they were going to tip and then nothing ever shows up. It’s impossible to say if they were lying, forgot, or Uber skimmed.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

With Uber trying to go Public I would doubt they would do this. I would think someone would catch it as their records are being audited from external sources.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

But your tips did show up, even after a few days. So Uber didn't steal them.

I think what's happening is they're processing them late or riders are tipping after a few days.

Like I've said before, I know they're shady, but I doubt they'll be stupid enough to steal tips.


----------

